# Wheres Looty



## csgreen1 (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## HT2 (Oct 27, 2005)

*C S........*

I think looty is with Cooter........

At least he was earlier today.........


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looty requests!!!!! He is an icon now lol where is he this week sadaddy?? In beat up no electricity Miami??


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 28, 2005)

*Looty*

Looty been busy down in Miami working with the creators of the famed television Hit show Miami Vice

They are working on a new Pilot for a show called “Miami Loot squad”


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 28, 2005)

*Looty is doing okay*

He did call and wanted everyone to know he’s having a great time down in Miami, weather is great but a little wet  


can ya hear me


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL Here he goes lol GO LOOTY!!!! Next Stop Key West!!!! Looty on Duval street!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 28, 2005)

*Looty on break today*

he very tired and needs some rest


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 28, 2005)

All that lootin whooped him out lol Oh well the adventures of looty continue on the same loot channel and the same loot time lol cant wait for the next epsiode lol


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 28, 2005)

love it - keep it going saddaddy


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sadaddy , How does Tron Looty sound for me next male child lol


----------



## waldohunts (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Woodsong (Nov 1, 2005)

bumping for the love of looty


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 1, 2005)

Amen to that!!  I second the bump for looty


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is Looty around today??


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 1, 2005)

*Saddaddy....*

I KNEW LOOTY WAS A HERO IN SOMEONES EYES!

I LOVE IT!   LOOTY!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 1, 2005)

*During his adventures Looty comes across a strange sight*


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know what's worse, Looty the "Peeping Tom"  or two "Homo Bucks" humpin


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gay deer lol **** and looty eyein them up lol Saddaddy you are entering strange territory here lol ****


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 1, 2005)

*Thanks dude!*

We can't get enuff of ol' Looty...I think he may be scared of getting it next!


----------



## Razorback (Nov 1, 2005)

So Sadday, when ya gonna make a "Where's Looty" poster.    

Razor


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 1, 2005)

I did not take these photos, but it appears Looty has been getting around today....


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 1, 2005)

*Man Please!!!!!!Windsong...*

       More!! More!!

Woodsong you also have a PM!


----------



## Headshot (Nov 1, 2005)

Looty for Man of the Year 2005...........he's everywhere!!


----------



## Jorge (Nov 1, 2005)

Headshot said:
			
		

> Looty for Man of the Year 2005...........he's everywhere!!


Do you think he will make the cover of TIME magazine?


----------



## Headshot (Nov 1, 2005)

He's a shoe-in for that.  I hope VP Cheney picks the old Loot-Man for Chief of Staff.  That would blow the liberals away.  What do you think?


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 1, 2005)

y'all just ain't going to believe this!  I about fell out of my chair when Saddaddy called me and gave me a tip that i may want to head up to N GA late this afternoon. He had heard through the grapevine looty was around.  

Rumor has it that the shop closed up early and there were a bunch of empty green bottles outside the door.....


----------



## raghorn (Nov 1, 2005)

Be careful Woody!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder if he steals deer heads???


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 1, 2005)

*could it be...??*

Are Looty and our very own Randy related??!!??!!

Could it be??!!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2005)

*Saddaddy/Woodsong...*

You guys are insane...but I love it!   

Where  in the heck did you come up with this Sad???  

Way too funny....great post!


----------



## Headshot (Nov 1, 2005)

The deer heads are safe.....watch out for Looty's thirst.  He'll put the 5-finger discount on an unattended brew.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 1, 2005)

all kidding aside, i think it is important for us to show all sides of Looty's complex and deep personality.  Despite the portrail by the media, Looty is in fact a very patriotic man.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 1, 2005)

*he is also...*

the defender of the poor, otherwise known as the modern day Robin Hood.

He laughs that back in the day Robin Hood was called "Looty" as well.


----------



## lmbhanger (Nov 1, 2005)

I ain't believing this one ya'll have gone wayyyyyyyyy to far with this looty business. Keep em' coming I need the laughs.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey, guys.  Keep this going.  I am having a blast laughing at Tron (Looty) and passing these pictures on to family.  We gotta have some laughs.  Thanks!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

he does like water sports too


----------



## papagil (Nov 2, 2005)

This is soooo funny


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2005)

I love E.T.Looty !!!!!!! Halarious !!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

*We Love Looty!*


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*well he hit the big time*


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

He is studying the Zen and Martial Arts as well.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*Loots got a new hobby*


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 2, 2005)

man you guys are killing me!!  funny stuff!!  i think a major motion picture should be in the works!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*Looty’s dream*

Somebody pinch me I must be dreaming  

Looks like Looty will need a bigger Tub


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

OK! 

That last one is the best yet.  I loved Miami Vice but the beer street picture is really his forte!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

If ya'll think up some new ones...let'er roll! These make my day!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 2, 2005)

This looty business is just freakin hilarious...keep 'em coming.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

*hush hush*

this is kind of still hush hush but Looty is coming out with a book very soon.  I was able to get a proof of the cover.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

he also joined the official Heineken traveling band.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

only problem is i have heard they may fire him for taking advantage of the employee discount program.  He is a great guy but he still struggles with having appropriate self-control.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*the Looty bunch*

:d he found a home


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*Looty Bunch*

What a nice Family Looty hooked up with


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

i don't know if i would trust him around Marsha...she might be too cute for him to resist!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

*The Looty Bunch!*

  There's that self-control thing again!


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 2, 2005)

It's always "Marsha, Marsha, Marsha". What about poor Jan, she never gets any action.

I am still cleaning coffee out of my keyboard. Every time I look at one of these I am spewing it all over the place. Funny stuff.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*Bikini Bottom will never be the same*

Sponge Loot


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*Looty meets all the Worlds leaders*

 Looty sure gets around

here he is with Prez Nixon  

and to quote Looty "The Prez learned me all my sweet moves when it's comes to Loot'n"


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow Saddaddy! I didn't know Looty had met Nixon.  I knew he was somewhat involved in politics, though i always thought it was more on an international level than local/stateside.  

Here is he with the queen of England.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*bet ya didn't know he is a Hunting Guide*

Loots the Hunting Guide  

Another Successful Hunt with Looty as a guide your always gonna get the groceries  

That’s what  I’m talkn about


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

He's huntin' more than just deer...he's a rasta man at heart!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

*Hunting Guide!*

Priceless!   Has Looty been very successful as Guide? How about as a Hunter? 
This guy is what I call  a "Multi-Facetted" and Int'l. Dude!

I am still getting tickled about the name"Sponge Loot"


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, I have to actually get some work done today but I really could not resist sharing this old classic photo of our friend Looty with you all.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 2, 2005)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> Ok, I have to actually get some work done today but I really could not resist sharing this old classic photo of our friend Looty with you all.




I liked him better when he was in 

Looty and the Blowfish

Wish I could find that cd cover.


----------



## duke13 (Nov 2, 2005)

Y'all are killin me !  Don't stop!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

*Nice Job!*

That's good! Looty and the Blowfish  

I am still interested in his abilities as a hunting guide and as a big game hunter! Has anyone captured on film his success's?


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

ask and y'all shall receive.   Note  I am not responsible for this particular Looty picture but i found it none the less.  

He is a pretty musical guy!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*Looty the seasoned Trophy hunter*

 
on his spare time between Hurricanes Looty likes to take a few trophy’s home


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2005)

*Looty And The Blowfish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's the best one yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thats kid in the pic with the freak deer looks  a bit scared of looty lol


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*the three lootahz*

Hey Moe!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 2, 2005)

*The Outlaw Looty Wales*

Loot'n ain't much of a Liv'n Boy


----------



## Phat Mitch (Nov 2, 2005)

I saw looty fishin with George Bush Sr, and drink-n


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

*Ya'll are the craziest!*

These are what I call "some of the all-time greats"


----------



## Headshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Keep 'em coming.   The Looty stuff is great!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2005)

Saddaddy and/or Woodsong,

Can you guys give us Looty serving up a Rooti Tooti Fresh and Fruity at the IHOP?

That'd be a real hooty!

By the way, anybody heard the new song on country radio, "Looty's got his beer goggles on?"


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 2, 2005)

I wanted my bro to do one with J-lo in it and call it "Looty and Booty"

Funny Stuff


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 2, 2005)

he been around awhile


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*Looty stopped by our Hunt camp Last Weekend to say Hi*

He and my Pops hit it off talk'n about when Loot'n was good back in the day


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

y'all don't forget he is really a rather timeless man, spanning the globe, spanning the future.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*The STOOGES!*

All of these things have just been awesome.
P.S. SD...Is that really the name of ya'lls camp? Camp Corn More?


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> All of these things have just been awesome.
> P.S. SD...Is that really the name of ya'lls camp? Camp Corn More?



yelp! "Camp Corn More" 

pretty funny


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 3, 2005)

Campcorn more rocks!!! May just be the best dang deer camp I have ever been in lol


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 3, 2005)

Somebody do Looty and the Blowfish please.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*IT"S BEEN DUN!*

Go back 1- or two pages.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 3, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> Go back 1- or two pages.


Can't keep up.  Too funny....


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*Geaux...*

You got that right! Funny!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2005)

Lost in space....


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

good one 243Savage!


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 3, 2005)

*Little Looty*

playing "Tooty Frooty on Looty".


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*For all the Wrestling Fans out there*

LOOTY “T”   

hits the ring in the Beer Tub Brawl


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Lootees*

Before the BeeGees made it big, Lootey was their man.  had he stuck it out there is no telling where he would have gone.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

what can i say, he is a man of the arts!


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 3, 2005)

*Camp Corn More*

Yep, that's the name. The club is actually "Hayes Sportsman Club" but we call camp "Corn More"

Ol scshep2002 kept calling it that so I made a sign just to make him happy. Kinda started with all of the baiting talk. If you can't have fun at camp why bother.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2005)

$25,000 Pyramid....


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2005)

This getting crazy...


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 3, 2005)

That $25,000 pyramid one might be the best yet!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*Arrow3...*

THAT ONE REALLY MIGHT BE THE BEST...DON'T MISS ROTO LOOTER


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*Looty just returned from Kansas*

Looks like another successful Hunt  

This heine’s For you Looty


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG, this thread is unbelievable! I've had to bite my lip several times to keep from bustin' out laughing at my desk at work!    I would have to say my personal favorite has to be The Looties!  Looty's head resting on Barry Gibb's shoulder is the greatest thing I've ever seen....I'd love to hear his rendition of "How Deep is Your Love"


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2005)

Live in concert.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 3, 2005)

243Savage said:
			
		

> Live in concert.


    Looty rox!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*Looty Deer Hunter*

this is my best one yet.......


----------



## Crosshair (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats classic 243.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 3, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> this is my best one yet.......


It's on my wall now! 
You could start a business puttin hunters' heads on that pic and selling em at Christmas


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Looks like another successful Hunt
> 
> This heine’s For you Looty


 This is the epitomy! I love that "the Tub" is in this ...Dern quite an acomplishment LOOTY! We as a group are certainly proud of your Accomplishments! 
LOOTY IS DA' MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*The KISS ALIVE!*

Man Please these are the stuff!!!!!!! If I think of one I will let you know periodically, Please don't let these end!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 3, 2005)

phat phil looty


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*I ain't...*

touching this one! He just ain't LOOTY!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 3, 2005)

sorry bout that one, I couldnt help my self, I got caught up in the moment.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hey Man!*

Don't Sweat It! You were as You say"Caught in the moment"!


----------



## lmbhanger (Nov 3, 2005)

This is so wrong, but for heavens sake don't stop. I need a good laugh.


----------



## short stop (Nov 3, 2005)

i think i broke a rib !!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*oh no who did Looty run into*

Ah looks like Tarzan don't like Looters


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*don't Be Hate'n Looty says*

 Looty say Loot and be happy


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

lootey is protesting


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

it's been a long day of lootin'


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, can't resist.

Looty has evidently made his way over to Paris this week....


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 4, 2005)

he had a rough go of it until they found out who he was then his lootin' got a little easier.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 4, 2005)

Whack-A-Looty


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 4, 2005)

*No Doubt!*

SADDADDY, YOU HAVE HIT THE JACKPOT W/TARZAN!!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 4, 2005)

Y'all ain't right...


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 4, 2005)

Tarzan was awesome saddaddy!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 4, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Looks like another successful Hunt
> 
> This heine’s For you Looty





LOOTY KNOW HE CAN KILL DEM BUCKS!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2005)

Whack-a-Looty is pretty darn good.


----------



## Xray 26 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm not sure why eneryone is so hard on looty. He comes from a long and proud blood line of looters!


----------



## Gadget (Nov 6, 2005)

Xray 26 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why eneryone is so hard on looty. He comes from a long and proud blood line of looters!


 
LOL.............yall are too much


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 6, 2005)

I love it all. But I'll give that last one about 10 more minutes until its removed. No nudity here at woodies.

Great job on Looty guys!!!!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Incrdible Looter....Don't mess with green!!!!!*

Defending all looters in the name of justice....


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 6, 2005)

The incredible looter! thats great!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop is dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## Xray 26 (Nov 6, 2005)

If you loot from looty, he'll go in and get his Heineken back!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2005)

Pedal Looty!! Pedal !!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2005)

*I wonder...*

...how long it will be before we start seeing T-shirts with him on it?


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 6, 2005)

Think we could get a pic of "Lootiefer" ya know, something we could show the kids in Sunday School.


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 7, 2005)

*North Florida Hog Hunting w/ Looty*

We took Looty on a Hog Hunting Trip this weekend.  Got his first hog!!  Looty stayed at my house and for some reason I can't seem to find my DVD Player since he left.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2005)

*Oh Looty!!*

Looty do need some lesson on bow huntin'.....beware of a gut shot hog!


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 7, 2005)

looty said it makes the chitlins taste better


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 7, 2005)

well, perhaps one last original Looty picture if i may.  I heard he and his brothers are on a train, looking for the next natural disaster.  I was at the right place at the right time to get a picture, though i had to be quick.


----------



## JCantrell (Nov 8, 2005)

That's a good one.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2005)

*Looty is back...*

...from olympic trials.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 9, 2005)

243Savage said:
			
		

> ...from olympic trials.


    
"Run Looty Run!!"


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 9, 2005)

Carl Lootis     Awesome dude!


----------



## LJay (Nov 9, 2005)

Ya'll got way too much time on your hands, But don't stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 10, 2005)

Lootie Flakes...


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 10, 2005)

*Imposter!*

a fake!!!! Get him.....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh thats killin me    

check out the expression on the girls face...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 10, 2005)

*The book...*

...has been published.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 10, 2005)

Some one do a "Hooter Looter".


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2005)

*as I said in an earlier post...*

You guys are insane!!   But, I love it, don't stop!!!  

That's what Woody's is all about.....sharing good stuff and having fun!  

This Looty thing is killing me..someone have some fun and put an avitar for me....but be kinda nice! Been here for a long time, so you guys know me. 


Oh no! a Looty post?!? What to show for an avitar?


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 10, 2005)

Loot I must!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 10, 2005)

world famous Looty-zilla


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 10, 2005)

that is a good one bilgerat


----------



## JerryC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Is there a request line?*

Would like to see:
Condoloota Rice
Froot Loots cereal
Loot Skywalker

anyone?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 17, 2005)

Looty's 15 minutes of fame must be fading fast....haven't seen him in about a week.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 24, 2006)

We have to revive this one for the anniversary!!


----------



## Gadget (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah this was a hilarious thread


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 25, 2006)

That's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## ccwonka (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's the one poseted earlier today

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=75458


----------



## Huntemall (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok my cheeks hurt from laughing so hard


----------



## Headshot (Aug 25, 2006)

nwgahunter said:
			
		

> We have to revive this one for the anniversary!!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 25, 2006)

for old times sake


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 25, 2006)

I've gone lootyer then a fruit cake laughin so hard.

Ya'll just ain't right..


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 26, 2006)

*Trespasser...*

caught this guy on my gamecam tresspassing...looks like he's spooking my deer too!!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 26, 2006)

Now thats funny


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 26, 2006)

I got to looking at my vacation photos, and found one of Looty coming down the walkway at Cape San Blas...looking for an "opportunity" no doubt!


----------



## ccwonka (Aug 26, 2006)

*Baiting Looty*

Here's a rare shot of looty in Montona.  Elk Love Heineken.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 15, 2006)

Possible Bigfoot spotted...


----------



## Mojo^ (Sep 16, 2006)

You guys are killin' me!!!!

Here's a recent picture of Looty leaving The Big Chicken in Marietta.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Mojo^ said:


> You guys are killin' me!!!!
> 
> Here's a recent picture of Looty leaving The Big Chicken in Marietta.



I like the new ones


----------

